# The Wildside Heat Transfers



## jnoland (Nov 18, 2011)

I have been buying heat transfers from the Wildside for a few years and while they have made a mistake or two, they have always had great customer service and corrected any issues I have had. Our last order was placed the first week of September. 

Occasionally we have not received our orders quickly, so I waited... After four weeks I finally called Wildside and found out they shipped our order somewhere else. The nice gentleman on the phone said he would contact the company where the transfers were shipped, get them back and at the same time ship our order out since Wildside incorrectly shipped the order to the wrong address. I had nothing to do with the order going to the wrong address.

Four more weeks have gone by and still no order, so Tuesday I called Wildside back and got a different gentlemen who informed me that until he got the incorrect order back there was nothing he would do about getting us our order. I had to look up the phone number of the company where the transfers were shipped to and provide it to Wildside. The gentleman at Wildside explained he would contact the company and once he had the transfers back he would send our order out. He also said he would call the next day and let me know everything was taken care of. Two more days go by and I never heard back from Wildside.... I called them back and was told he was getting ready generate a return address label and mail to the company where the transfers were shipped. He further explained that until USPS had delivered the label he had yet to get done, actually receive his transfers, he would not send out our order.

I have explained I had nothing to do with Wildside sending the transfers to the wrong address. Have other people had similar experiences with Wildside? If so, how did you ever get your money back? or the product? I am calling the bank next to see what can be done to get our money back.

I have asked to speak with someone who can set this straight with some authority and was told there is no one else to deal with.

Can someone recommend a more upfront and honest company to deal with? Wildside has not been an honest and forth rite company to deal with. I would recommend folks deal with this company very cautiously.


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

Mistakes are made by companies and by individuals. I would just recommend taking it as a loss and if you are not satisfied with the business that the company has provided then i would consider finding a new vendor. Only other option is to contact the corporate office if one and file a complaint for a refund. Everyone has their own experiences with companies. Some issues are resolved and sometimes customers are left bitter with a horrible experience. All i can say is that you are losing and the company has lost as well. If they said they sent them out for a second time, i would assume they did as stated to satisfy their customer. I think after sending them out twice they feel they are losing money now. Either way good luck on both ends and i hope this issue is resolved.


----------



## ParrotPrinting (Feb 23, 2015)

I also had a bad experience with Wildside and have stopped dealing with them


----------



## jnoland (Nov 18, 2011)

The company has only sent the order out once to the incorrect address. The first person never sent the order out a second time and the second person won't send out our order until he figures out how to get their first order back. Apparently they have not spent any time trying to get the first order back either. It has been almost a month since I notified them I did not get my order. 

You are right, this is not a company enjoyable or easy to work with. At this point I need to find another company to work with. I was hoping to get feedback from folks with better experiences.
Thanks 
Julia


----------



## ParrotPrinting (Feb 23, 2015)

I have gotten really nice rhinestone designs from them but the "so-called" plastisol transfers I recieved have all cracked and they appear to be laser transfers but of course Wildside denies that......so......like I said I just stopped dealing with them


----------



## ParrotPrinting (Feb 23, 2015)

They did do one nice thing for me.,.....convinced me to get into screen printing


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

Lol, all this sounds ridiculous. No offense to anyone i'm just the type to cut my losses and take my business elsewhere. I use to feel online was the cheapest and best to purchase materials but I grew into the industry and realized that it isn't for everything. I found that there are good vendors out there who appreciate one and truley value you. Also I would recommend locally due to if you have an issue you can take it back and get some good one on one customer service. Don't get me wrong some things I purchase offline due to being way cheaper but its always a gamble. Once I find a good vendor I stick with them. Some things are worth paying a few dollars more keeping in mind that you get them instantly along with that comes establishing a good relationship with the local business you choose. They will get to know you and be friendly and always provide great customer service. And final my personal opinion, you will take many losses when first starting off but will grow and learn from mistakes.


----------



## ParrotPrinting (Feb 23, 2015)

wow.....opinionated much


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Next they will want you to pay for the second order, don't do it. I got cheated by a different company in a similar way.


----------



## Stefano (Aug 5, 2013)

jnoland said:


> I have been buying heat transfers from the Wildside for a few years and while they have made a mistake or two, they have always had great customer service and corrected any issues I have had. Our last order was placed the first week of September.
> 
> Occasionally we have not received our orders quickly, so I waited... After four weeks I finally called Wildside and found out they shipped our order somewhere else. The nice gentleman on the phone said he would contact the company where the transfers were shipped, get them back and at the same time ship our order out since Wildside incorrectly shipped the order to the wrong address. I had nothing to do with the order going to the wrong address.
> 
> ...


Wildside did not deliver to you what you paid for (breach of contract). They sent it to the wrong address - that's their problem, not yours. They should have immediately made good without waiting for the other recipient to return the order they incorrectly. They may not even do so.

I would not cut my losses and move on as others have suggested. This just reinforces their unacceptable business practices.
1) Did you pay by credit card? If so, file a dispute.
2) File a complaint with the CA Attorney General's office.
3) Contact Stahl's, their parent company and complain.
4) File a complaint with the Better Business Bureau.
5) Tell everyone you can about your experience (but trim your story down to the basics so it's less tedious to read).


----------



## ParrotPrinting (Feb 23, 2015)

Good advice Steve


----------



## queentorch (Mar 8, 2013)

Midwest Lettering, by far the best I've ever dealt with, been buying from them for about 15 years.


----------

